# remyline breeders?



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

hi everybody, im looking for a good remyline breeder.
I have seen very good looking remy dogs (of couse when the breeding its done right) and im want to know ur opinion about kennels with remy dogs on their yard?? and of course if u can recommend me a good kennel with remy on the yard? or should i playing it safe and get a good RE dog? 
thanks in advance!!
sorry for my english by the way! XD


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

get whatever line you like, I actually like remy dogs and RE . But others may have different tastes. If I got a remy dog I would just go to the source and get one from remyline , you can find them on facebook.


----------



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

:thumbsup: thanks!!!


----------

